# Usos de "lhe"/"o,a" + verbos



## Asturias11

Estimado amigos, gostaria de lhes fazer uma pergunta sobre o uso de "lhe"/"o,a" + verbos: 

Ambas as orações são corretas?:

1.1.) Eu lhe aconselho a estudar português ainda mais. 
1.2.) Eu aconselho-lhe estudar português ainda mais. 

Por outro lado, as seguintes orações também são corretas?:

2.1.) Tenho de fazê-lo
2.2.) Tenho de o fazer. 

3.1.) Optei por entregar-lhe a mensagem.
3.2.) Optei por lhe entregar a mensagem.

4.1.) Optei por presenteá-lo com um regalo incrível (o = meu irmão)
4.2.) Optei por o prensentear com um regalo incrível. 

5.1.) Pensei em lhe dizê-la (a = notícia).
5.2.) Pensei em dizer-lhe a notícia. 

Gostaria de saber sobre as diferenças/preferências de usos entre Portugal e o Brasil, se existirem. Com certeza, sou grata pela sua generosa ajuda.


----------



## anaczz

Asturias11 said:


> Estimado amigos, gostaria de lhes fazer uma pergunta sobre o uso de "lhe"/"o,a" + verbos:
> 
> Ambas as orações são corretas?:
> 
> 1.1.) Eu lhe aconselho a estudar português ainda mais.
> 1.2.) Eu aconselho-lhe estudar português ainda mais.
> Eu aconselho-o a estudar português.
> Objeto/complemento direto = o
> Objeto/complemento indireto = a estudar
> 
> 
> Por outro lado, as seguintes orações também são corretas?:
> 
> 2.1.) Tenho de fazê-lo
> 2.2.) Tenho de o fazer.
> Ambas são corretas.
> 
> 3.1.) Optei por entregar-lhe a mensagem.
> 3.2.) Optei por lhe entregar a mensagem.
> A meu ver, estas duas também são corretas (PtBr)
> 
> 4.1.) Optei por presenteá-lo com um regalo incrível (o = meu irmão)
> 4.2.) Optei por o presentear com um regalo incrível.
> Não vejo razão para a próclise nesta frase e há uma certa cacofonia em
> "por o".
> 
> 5.1.) Pensei em lhe dizê-la (a = notícia).
> 5.2.) Pensei em dizer-lhe a notícia.
> 
> Optaria por "dar" ou "contar" ao invés de "dizer".
> Pensei em dar-lhe/contar-lhe a notícia (PtBr)


----------



## joaosilva

Hola,

ahí va mi intento:

En general, en Brasil no se usan mucho estos "lhe"/"o,a". Además y como generalidad, también, estos "lhe"/"o,a" van antes del verbo en Brasil. Si van después son de Portugal.

1.1.) Eu lhe aconselho a estudar português ainda mais.
No le encuentro ninguna incorrección gramatical, otra cosa son las preferencias de cada cual...
Serian correctos también, a falta de conocer la situación exacta:
- Eu lhe aconselho estudar...
- Eu o/a aconselho (a) estudar...
Todos estos se usarían, hipotéticamente, en Brasil pero no en Portugal.

1.2.) Eu aconselho-lhe estudar português ainda mais.
Lo mismo. No lo encuentro incorrecto.
- Eu aconselho-lhe a estudar...
- Eu aconselho-a/o (a) estudar... 
Se usarían en Portugal y menos en Brasil.


 2.1.) y  2.2.) son correctas.

 3.1.) y  3.2.) son correctas.

 4.1.) y 4.2.) son correctas. (solo una cosa que no tiene nada que ver con tu duda de gramática: no usamos “regalo” en portugués para esta frase, sino que usaríamos “presente” o “prenda”)

5.1.) Pensei em lhe dizê-la (a = notícia). Incorrecta.
Dependiendo de la situación, se usaría alguna de las siguientes:
5.2.) Pensei em dizer-lhe a notícia
- Pensei (em) lhe dizer a notícia
- Pensei (em) dizê-la
- Pensei em lha dizer
- Pensei (em) dizer-lha
(la contracción lhe + a >>> lha y lhe + o >>> lho, también es frecuente en Portugal y no así en Brasil)

Espero haber ayudado y no haberte liado...

Saludos


----------



## Asturias11

Muito obrigada, Anaczz e João, pelo seu tempo e pela sua generosa dedicação. 

Agora, depois de ler os seus/vossos excelentes comentários além de alguns links que Istriano generosamente colocou para mim ontem de manhã [graças a ele, aprendi ainda mais sobre as palavras atrativas (para, de, por, sem, a) e a grande variedade de usos e critérios que existem sobre a colocação de pronomes como próclise ou ênclise no Brasil e em Portugal ], percebo a grande variedade de regionalismos e usos dialetológicos que existe no mundo lusófono. Assim, definitivamente não existe uma uniformidade no uso de lhe/(o,a/lho, lha - muito obrigada por esta dica, João! ) e a sua colocação como próclise ou ênclise, mas isso depende das mudanças que a língua, como ente viva, sofre ao longo do tempo além da aceitação acadêmica e social [neste caso, as atitudes/mudanças sofridas em ambos os lados do Oceano Atlântico]. Também li um comentário teu, João, sobre o uso histórico da próclise [dar-lhe/lhe-dar] e isso foi definitivamente clarificador. Ainda não tive o tempo suficiente para ler todos os seus generosos comentários com calma, mas a minha conclusão no momento é que o estudo de gramática portuguesa é, simplesmente, complicado, mas fascinante . Oh, as tuas explicações são preciosas, João; muito obrigada pela tua generosa atenção. Por favor, desculpa o meu pobre português cheio de erros; mas não quis perder a oportunidade de praticar-lo com um nativo. Saudações cordiais.


----------



## Weliton

*Asturias11 *
Teu português é incrivelmente perfeito, escreves até, talvez, melhor do que um nativo.
Muito bom mesmo!
Mas eu acho que está muito formal, no Brasil, esse tipo de escrita é somente usada em _(nem todos, aliás, em muito poucos)_ livros.
Aqui no Brasil não se costuma usar na fala a 2ª pessoa do plural, nem expressões ou adjetivos tão formais.
E como você disse os dialetos estão constantemente sofrendo variações, quando tu começa a se acostumar com alguma expressão logo surge uma nova. Principalmente no Brasil, onde há um grande "fluxo" de gírias.
Enfim...

Eu admiro muito o teu gosto pela língua portuguesa, e tua bela escrita.
Abraços.


----------



## Outsider

anaczz said:


> 4.1.) Optei por presenteá-lo com um regalo incrível (o = meu irmão)
> 4.2.) Optei por o presentear com um regalo incrível.
> Não vejo razão para a próclise nesta frase e há uma certa cacofonia em
> "por o".


Para mim ambas estão correctas. Com o infinitivo, quer a próclise quer a ênclise são aceitáveis, ainda que por vezes uma delas possa soar "melhor".



anaczz said:


> 5.1.) Pensei em lhe dizê-la (a = notícia).
> 5.2.) Pensei em dizer-lhe a notícia.
> 
> Optaria por "dar" ou "contar" ao invés de "dizer".
> Pensei em dar-lhe/contar-lhe a notícia (PtBr)


Estou de acordo com a Ana. O mais natural seria:


Pensei em dizer-lho. (Com um "o" masculino de sentido abstracto.)
Pensei em dizê-lo. (Novamente com "o" masculino abstracto, mas sintaxe mais simples, mais coloquial, e suficiente.)
Pensei em dar-lhe a notícia. (Ainda mais coloquial.)


----------



## anaczz

> 1.1.) Eu lhe aconselho a estudar português ainda mais.
> No le encuentro ninguna incorrección gramatical, otra cosa son las preferencias de cada cual...



Não acho que seja questão de preferência; se considerar que "lhe" indica um objeto indireto, nessa frase o verbo "aconselhar" apresentaria 2 objetos indiretos:
lhe
a estudar
Portanto, o problema é gramatical. Outra coisa é o uso regional de lhe como objeto direto: existe, mas não é norma.


----------



## Odinilson

Oralmente falando... (não é pleonasmo, hein ! hehe) 

Pode-se usar a terceira pessoa: _Eu aconselho *você* a estudar português ainda mais. 
_

Ou na segunda pessoa: _Eu *te* aconselho a estudar português ainda mais._

Já na parte gramatical... É basicamente o  que a anaczz disse.


----------



## Istriano

_*Eu aconselho **você *_está de acordo com a norma culta brasileira.
Veja-se na *Nova Gramática do Português Contemporâneo* de Celso Cunha e Lindley Cintra.
_Você, vocês, o senhor, os senhores_, _a senhorita... _não são pronomes, mas formas de tratamento, e por isso podem se usar como objeto direto.


----------



## Odinilson

Istriano, acho que eu me expressei mal. Quis citar as frases que são mais utilizadas na língua oral.  
As formas expostas pelo autor do tópico estão em desuso.

_Eu te aconselho a estudar português ainda mais._
Nesse caso, o famoso tutear, vivo na linguagem coloquial, também está certo hehe


"_Você_" não é um pronome de tratamento (informal) ? Não sabia... Eu tinha crido nisso a minha vida toda :O


----------



## joaosilva

anaczz said:


> Não acho que seja questão de preferência; se considerar que "lhe" indica um objeto indireto, nessa frase o verbo "aconselhar" apresentaria 2 objetos indiretos:
> lhe
> a estudar
> Portanto, o problema é gramatical. Outra coisa é o uso regional de lhe como objeto direto: existe, mas não é norma.



Eu acho que é questão de preferência, sim; escolher entre esta frase que está correcta e outra que também o estiver que era o sentido da frase original.
Em "Eu lhe aconselho a estudar português ainda mais" só há um complemento directo que é "a estudar" e um complemento indirecto que é "lhe".
Não percebi essa do uso regional do lhe como complemento directo


----------



## anaczz

joaosilva said:


> Eu acho que é questão de preferência, sim; escolher entre esta frase que está correcta e outra que também o estiver que era o sentido da frase original.
> Em "Eu lhe aconselho a estudar português ainda mais" só há um complemento directo que é "a estudar" e um complemento indirecto que é "lhe".
> Então o que faz a preposição "a" num complemento directo?
> 
> Não percebi essa do uso regional do lhe como complemento directo
> O uso do "lhe" como complemento directo é frequente em algumas regiões do Brasil (na Bahia, por exemplo)


----------



## joaosilva

Não conheço nenhuma regra que proiba a preposição "a" nos complementos directos.
"O professor ensina a ler."
"A aluna aprendeu a contar"


----------



## anaczz

Especificamente no caso de aconselhar 
ou você aconselha alguém a alguma coisa
ou aconselha a alguém alguma coisa.
Aconselhar a alguém a alguma coisa não está certo.

Aconselho-o a estudar português. 
Aconselho-lhe estudar português. (cacofônico talvez, mas correto)
Aconselho-lhe a estudar português.  (continuo a não achar correto)


----------

